# Econsulting?



## monkey0 (27 November 2013)

Hi everyone
I am new here and also new to online trading and investing (both) into stocks. I am at the very first step so total beginer. Trying to learn from different resources as much as I can but sometimes answers are missing - at least on the questions I am interested for. Just wondering if anyone of you provides econsulting service either for free or for a charge? I would be very much willing to pay. List of questions while learning is increasing more and more, and im trying to find the answers via google but most of researches aren't successful. I am interested about worldwide stocks. Definitely NOT just usa or just australian ones. Since I am new member here it would be weird, if not even rude, just listing all those massive amount of questions i am asking myself at the start related to trading in my first post so I would appreciate if someone tells me if he/she/you provides such service of consulting. Once again, I am also willing to pay if answers will be really well considered and if you have good reputation on worldwide (not only australia/usa) stocks trading/investing.
Currently most of my gathered questions are very very basic ones and some of them seem too detailed to be found via google


----------



## monkey0 (30 November 2013)

yes


----------



## Trembling Hand (30 November 2013)

lol the answer seems to be NO!

Just have a look through the beginner's section and see if there is a similar tread. Then just ask away..... its free.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 November 2013)

monkey0 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am new here and also new to online trading and investing (both) into stocks. I am at the very first step so total beginer. Trying to learn from different resources as much as I can but sometimes answers are missing - at least on the questions I am interested for. Just wondering if anyone of you provides econsulting service either for free or for a charge? I would be very much willing to pay. List of questions while learning is increasing more and more, and im trying to find the answers via google but most of researches aren't successful. I am interested about worldwide stocks. Definitely NOT just usa or just australian ones. Since I am new member here it would be weird, if not even rude, just listing all those massive amount of questions i am asking myself at the start related to trading in my first post so I would appreciate if someone tells me if he/she/you provides such service of consulting. Once again, I am also willing to pay if answers will be really well considered and if you have good reputation on worldwide (not only australia/usa) stocks trading/investing.
> Currently most of my gathered questions are very very basic ones and some of them seem too detailed to be found via google




Just start with 5 of your most pressing questions.  You'll get answers + leads for investigating the rest of them.  Go from there.


----------

